# Armour v. Armoured



## scoutfinch (6 Apr 2006)

What is the proper use of these words and in which context should one be used rather than the other.

For example, I have always understood that it was the Armour Corps and that some vehicles were armoured.  

More and more frequently, I see people referring to themselves (gasp!) and others as Armoured which does not make sense to me.

In any event, it must be a slow day for me if I have this much time to sort fly sh*t from pepper but it puzzled me and I am positive someone here can set me straight!

Thanks


----------



## aesop081 (6 Apr 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> What is the proper use of these words and in which context should one be used rather than the other.
> 
> For example, I have always understood that it was the Armour Corps and that some vehicles were armoured.
> 
> ...



You lay awake at night thinking of thi stuff dont you  ;D


----------



## scoutfinch (6 Apr 2006)

I can't help myself.... it is the old civie lawyer coming out in me!


----------



## George Wallace (6 Apr 2006)

"What Trade are you?"  

"I'm Armoured.....I belong to the Armoured Corps.  I drive around in an armoured vehicle.  That differentiates me, as a Crewman, from a Sailor."


----------



## scoutfinch (6 Apr 2006)

Hmmmm.  So when is it correct to use Armour?


----------



## George Wallace (6 Apr 2006)

Actually, I am wrong...it is Armour Corps, not Armoured Corps.

You can use armour any time that you want to define yourself as being Canadian (Armour) (or British Commonwealth), as opposed to being American (Armor).   ;D


----------



## Edward Campbell (6 Apr 2006)

This is in contrast to *amour* which is the proper domain of others in the army who don't wear greasy black berets, smell of diesel fuel and have electric coffee makers in their bloody vehicles.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Apr 2006)

.......Don't forget the Bailey's (Not the Bridge!)!     ;D


----------



## Armymedic (6 Apr 2006)

and gun basket grill cheese whiz sandwiches.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (6 Apr 2006)

Peanut butter!!!!!


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (6 Apr 2006)




----------



## Lost_Warrior (6 Apr 2006)

Just ask yourself this.  Who invented the english language?  The UK or the USA?  The answe to your question lies within....


----------

